# Hi, I am a newbie



## Cam (May 10, 2014)

Hi

I am a newbie to the forum!

When I was a kid a catty was a catty. Now I see that there are OTT and TTF cattys.

Thanks to the forum's Glossary, I understand the difference. However, please will someone explain the difference(s) in use/performance between the two types.

I have also seen the PFS type catty. What advantage(s)/difference(s) do these types of catty have?

Many thanks in advance.

Cam


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Welcome aboard! The main advantage of the PFS is that it's small. It's also an OTT design. But there is a special way of shooting it. You have to twist the pouch as you pull it back.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Marnix (Mar 29, 2014)

Welcome to the forum! OTT and TTF are simply a matter of preference, although TTF can result in slightly less handslap (where the bands hit you in the hand after firing a shot, handslap can be caused by too light of ammo for your bands) but ott is easier to make, I think. But really, it's just preference.


----------



## Cam (May 10, 2014)

Many thanks for the replies!

If I make a catty I will do so out of some 25mm Aluminium, but since I have a bathroom to strip out and refit, I don't my wife will be impressed by my use time! LOL

Cam


----------



## AncientIrish (Apr 29, 2014)

PFS are small, really good to fit in the pocket with a few rounds of ammo for having a good time at the ready - any time. In my (short) experience making them, over-the-top shooters feel a little more powerful to me (of course this probably depends heavily on the types of bands you use). It does take a little bit of extra skill in use, though.

Get that bathroom remodeled, then get onto making a sweet new SS man 

And welcome to the forum!


----------



## Cam (May 10, 2014)

Hi Ancientirish

Thanks for the reply!

When I was a 10 YO kid (48 years ago, LOL) I used to use multiple layers of elastic bands. My understanding is that Theraband is the powerhouse. Are there other makes/types?

Cam

PS your picture suggests that you are also into archery? If so, Me too


----------



## AncientIrish (Apr 29, 2014)

Yeah, I make PVC bows that are hunting legal 

Theraband is the go-to around here. For my slingshots I just buy a 3 pack of workout bands from walmart for around 6-8$. Each band can be cut into quite a few sets of slingshot bands. If you go this route make sure you get one of those circular craft-style cutters from the craft department (I think they run about 2$). The thin rubber can be very difficult to cut with a knife or scissors.


----------



## Djones02021985 (Apr 9, 2014)

If you are a UK lad, like myself, you can buy Fit4Life exercise bands from ASDA and they work great


----------



## Cam (May 10, 2014)

Hi

Many thanks for the further replies.

Cam


----------

